# EasyCap video capture device not found



## ProfBob (Mar 16, 2010)

I am trying to view and record analog video on my laptop running Windows 7 (64 bit) using an EasyCap video grabber to digitize the analog signal (NTSC). I have downloaded Ulead Video Studio 10.0 and it seems to work except it does not recognize my video capture device. The EasyCap shows up pon my computer as a device with the name "USB 2.0 video capture controller". It appears in device manager under "sound, video and games controller" with the designation STK 1160 grabber. 


Problem: When the applicaiton is opened, the EasyCap device is not found. Please help me find a way to have it discovered by Ulead Studio or any play and record application.


----------



## solid22 (Mar 21, 2010)

I also have a very similar problem except i think i went a step further and updated the drivers (vista drivers will work). my Ulead software reads it as usv 2.0 atv... but i am unable to get video working ( trying to hook up a video game system to my laptop). would really appreciate some help.:4-dontkno


----------



## AnthonyMurphy (Mar 24, 2010)

I have purchased an easycap device and have installed to driver and it shows as Smart Video Capture but when I try to utilize the easy cap to download DV from camera it says devise not found. What am I doing wrong? My system is XP home version.:4-dontkno


----------



## Vick1 (Apr 17, 2010)

solid22 i have the exact same problem as you. i have vista 64-bit and downloaded the new drivers to make the easycap work but now ulead detects it as usb 2.0 ATV and nothing will come up on the screen. if you find a fx plea tell me


----------



## jtho2607 (May 5, 2010)

Similar problem. XP SP2 and then SP3. When I first install the drivers via the CD that came with the EasyCAP USB digitiser, it worked. Then after rebooting the computer, the device was not found. I uninstalled the driver and reinstalled them, then when I plugged the device in, it said "Found new hardware" and prompted me for install. I let the OS install run, and let it use the drivers from the CD. Then it worked until the next time I reboot. I have tried different ways of doing it, but the drivers do not seem to remain in a working state to recognise the device after a reboot.


----------



## urshadow (Nov 22, 2011)

hey everyone. listen I too have been searching for the " Easy Cap 2.0 " software and drivers to download. I ordered a wireless 2.4ghz home security camera kit off of Amazon.com - It was a damn good deal considering what all came with it.. for the price, was a good deal. Well, the 'software cd' that comes with the camera.. is pure crap IMO.

I tried installing the so called software via the installation cd. Well, not only does the cd not work.. but the damn thing is BLANK!! There's absolutely no data on the disc.. LOL. How lame is that eh?? I mean good lord.. talk about being lazy! Sheeeesh!

Anyhow, if any of you are looking for an updated version of the Easy Cap 2.0 software/drivers... I found the complete package for download. Took me 4 days to find it.. but I finally found it. Here is the link: EasyCap Tips. EasyCap Drivers.

Trust me, it works. I _just found it_ by the way.. lol. But yeah, it works great and its the updated version. On the same page as the updated version, they also have the 'original' version as well..

anyhow, your welcome!! 

peace.


----------



## screenprintr (Jun 29, 2014)

This is an old post, but I used the NCH link in one of the Ads. Works well.


----------



## screenprintr (Jun 29, 2014)

Any one have a configuration to use a camera via the EasyCap and an app to view from my Samsung S3?


----------

